# BFN last week



## Natty Boo (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi All.
I just had a BFN weekend just gone on our first ICSI.

god it hurts so much.more than I thought it would.

WHY WHY WHY did it not work.thats all I keep saying to myself.
was it the Hospital?
was it me?
??
We are going for a follow up appointment next Tuesday to ask why and ask when our next treatment is?I have hear-ed June/July is our next cycle.that long I can not believe it.
Nataliexxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Natalie i'm so sorry to read you got a neg hun, it will get easier to deal with but first you need to grieve sending you big  

pam xx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Natalie
Just wanted to say sorry about your BFN, we too had our first icsi in oct/nov last year and had a BFN too. I can totally understand how you feel. You did nothing wrong it is unfortunately one of those things,easier to say than accept i know.
Just try to take it easy and I promise it will slowly start to get better. Hope your follow up consulatation goes well.
Sending you a big hug!!
Take care
xx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Natalie, 
Iam so sorry to hear about your bfn,  I know how u feel as i had my 1st icsi which was neg 16/2/07. U will feel better soon and look forward to wat u go onto do nxt. Have u any ideas wat u be doin next?  I had a follow up consultation wednesday after i had my neg and iam starting fet just over 2 weeks time which is very very soon, i really thought i'd have to wait at least 2/3 cycles before starting so it shows clinics are differrent.
Wish u loads of luck for your follow up and i hope u feel better soon!!
Jenna xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I just had a BFN on mothers day, Struggling to deal with the why's at the moment. Feeling very numb and upset.
I wanted to send   to everyone with BFN because words just sometime don't help.

Sarah x


----------

